# Alternative zu Fleischwolf



## vk58 (14. Dezember 2005)

Für Fischfrikadellen wird in den Rezepten immer die Benutzung eines Fleischwolfes vorgeschrieben. Kann man eigentlich stattdessen auch die Fische in einer Küchenmaschine pürieren?


----------



## sundfisher (14. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alternative zu Fleischwolf*

ich habe schon mal grobe Fischfrikadellen zubereitet, vom Geschmack her gut aber meine Gäste meinten die zarten (Fleischwolf) wären doch besser. Ich habe mit einem Kochmesser die Zutaten möglichst klein gehakt und dann wie bei der Masse aus dem Fleischwolf weiter verfahren. Pürieren würde ich nicht als sinnvoll ansehen da dabei wohl der Fisch zusehr "zermatscht" würde aber warum nicht mal eine kleine Portion als Versuch (muss ja keiner erfahren). Ich mache wie die Wissenschaftler Versuche am eigenen Leib einige meienr besten Rezepte sind so entstanden (die Fehlversuche kann man ja für sich behalten) z.b. Tomatensuppe mit Dorsch meine Gäste reissen sich darum das ganze entstand aus der Not da ich keine Butter für die Pfanne im Kühlschrank hatte und auf gedünsteten oder gebratenen Dorsch keine Lust hatte, da fiel mein Blick auf eine Tomatensuppe aus der Dose. Die Filets klein gemacht, Salz und Pfeffer, in die Kochende Suppe, Herd runterdrehen und ca. 10 min. auf kleiner Stufe ziehen lassen, dazu Baquette und es gibt keine Reste für den Tag danach (aufessen ist garantiert)


----------



## Zanderfänger (24. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Alternative zu Fleischwolf*

Empfehle den Fisch in Salzwasser anzudünsten und danach zu zerlegen, oder auch zerteilten Räucherfisch zu verwenden#h

Erspart beim Frkadellen machen das etwas lästige Filetieren#6

Gruß 
Zanderfänger


----------

